# Plastisol Transfers- What Gives?



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

So I got a friend at the shop trying to run some plastisol transfers from like '05. They don't want to stick to the shirt hot or cold peel. Help.


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe you have to put some adhesive powder on them..sometimes it helps..here's a video printing on transfers and putting powder adhesive..you can skip to 6:00 to see it.. [MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrWCerPdAqU&feature=channel[/MEDIA]


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

They're already printed, he's trying to press them.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

When we had a retail store, we would run into this problem from time to time, even on transfer we purchased from the major manufacturers. Whether they "dry out" or lose some of their properties through evaporation, exposure to the air, or just plain old age, this does happen.

I bet Ed at Pro World can give you a better explanation.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I have to 'assume' (bad word) that the ink might be dried out since they are 5 years old. If you want to send us a couple we will give them a test.


----------

